# Share Internet through airport with a PC?



## cls2 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a iMac G5 connected to internet through build-in Ethernet (campus LAN).

Also have a HP laptop running WinXP+SP2 on it, with wireless capability.

Now I want to share iMac's internet connection with my PC laptop from iMac's airport. Followed (strictly) the steps described in Mac's help, turn on the share settings, airport, set 5 digits password, etc... and finally could see the iMac wireless network from PC laptop. 

The problem is there is no response after I click the 'connect' button and enter the password.

Is this not possible at all or there was something wrong with my setting?


----------



## rossasaurus (Feb 19, 2006)

What system are you running on the iMac?

Sounds like you went to the Sharing Preferences panel and clicked on the Internet Tab, then *Shared your connection from* _Built-in-Ethernet_*To computers using* _Airport_; is that correct?

What'd you do in Airport Options? anything? Maybe something here. Network name? Channel selection "Automatic"?

Next, did you select the Firewall Tab in Sharing Preferences and enable Windows Sharing? Try that if you didn't already.

Is your PC set up for DHCP?

Also, if it's not too vital, try setting it all up without security/encryption to see if you can get it going that way.

Alternate technique:
Also wondering if you might set up an ad-hoc network first via your Airport menu "Create Network" and connect to that with the PC? That's another thing you could try.

There's my two cents worth.

Good Luck
Ross


----------



## cls2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks rossasaurus, the connection was established after I disabled the encryption (WEP) in 'airport options'. But does this mean that this is an open network and anyone can receive the signal (rooms are pretty close to each other in my Uni dorm) can connect to internet through my iMac? I don't feel comfortable with this.

Another issue is that my iMac is connected to the campus LAN with a fixed internet IP address, and can only access campus internet resources. To access the internet, I have to use proxy options in my iMac. The proxy server is set up on another PC on the campus LAN with direct internet access. The proxy server does not require ID/PW, but only allow the accepted IP, including my iMac's IP, to go through it.

Now after I set up this wireless internet sharing from my iMac to my PC laptop, everything is still fine for the iMac, but my laptop can only access campus internet (IE and firefox works, outlook doesn't work even my pop3 and smtp server are both inside the campus LAN). Then if I enable the proxy setting on my laptop, using the same settings as those on my iMac, it won't work at all for all internet applications, even to access campus LAN. 

How should I set up the proxy setting on my laptop so that I can access the internet? Use the original proxy server's IP or my iMac's IP in the proxy settings on my laptop PC? Or if I need to let the proxy server allow my laptop IP, which is automatically assigned to 10.0.2.2 by the wireless network sharing from my iMac?

I'm running Mac OS 10.4.5 on my iMac and Windows XP SP2 Pro on my laptop PC.

Thanks.


----------

